# My 2008 Buck Thanks Beatsworkin!



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Beatsworkin is a good friend of mine and he is also a private landowner who 
allows me to hunt his property and on sunday I connected with this`guy`at about 40 yds. he was with another good buck.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a good looking Buck. Good mature animal with a nice thick rack. One to proud of.Congrats on getting him, but that is no fair to be able to drive a tractor to him. I was never that lucky when I hunted.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

That's definitely a nice one!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank god for the tractor I dropped him in the over flow of the pond kind of swampy about 1ft and 1/2 of water getting out of that was easy still feeling the rush but by the time were ready to go I could hardly move him


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have put alot of hours in the woods in different fields waiting for a deer like this I just about burst into tears after the shot he dropped in his tracks my buddy has this deer and few others on cam. He will join the 9pt. and 10pt. I have on the wall already.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck!
Make sure you enter him into the 2008 OGF Buck Contest!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I made you pic bigger...


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Lewis


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a great buck! nice balance on the height and width of the rack,if only I could see a decent one like that, I`am about due.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a nice buck. Tomorrow is it for me. I will take the first buck I see, if not, I'm calling it a year. I have been in the woods just about every weekend and I'm getting burned out from all the hunting.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I talked to Matt this morning, the deer weighed 174 at the processor.

Been a couple of years since a nice buck has been taken here, glad you got him. 

The other buck that was with him hung in the thicket not more than 50 yards from where we dressed him out. We also went over to the pond and pulled the old row boat out because it was in the water. After an hours worth of us banging around back there, we bumped the other one and 2 antlerless that were with him. I had a quick shot but missed. Matt jumped one other buck that afternoon. It was a good day!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Very nice buck..He has good mass....good tine length...Congrats. Next year you got to get a bigger one....C.L...


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you guys think he scores? I put a tape to him and I just want to see what you guys think to what I scored him at. 

Thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i would guess 130 ish


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I second that...maybe high 120's. It's always hard telling from a photo.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice late season deer. At first glance I thought it was a muley with his long nose.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Good guesses guys I taped him off at 126 5/8


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

That's a great deer for this late in the season....I'm slightly surprised a deer with that mass hasn't shed yet. Good for you it didn't. Awesome job!


----------

